# Pups & Rock



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Went to the Lesner with my friend and fellow board member Rick C. to fish the bridge out of his boat. Picked up all the "peanuts" we needed on the way out of Crab Creek. Fish the inside of the bridge, anchored-up on the Duck Inn side and fished the out-going from 1830 til a little past 2100. Thought we were fishing for Flatties but didn't see the first one. I did manage to catch a toad and couple nice Stripers, one 25-26" and the biggest was 28-29" , both of course were returned to fatten-up so I hopefully can see them again this fall. Rick's luck was similar but his fish were both red puppies, one 24-25" and the other 25-26". They weren't as lucky as the Stripers. They were loaded in the cooler for a trip to Hickory for a hot oil bath.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice fish! Hopefully the drum run this year will not be hurt by all this crazy weather. Looking forward to getting me a monster this year 40"+.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

They seem to be just now showing up, at least the pups. The bait is everywhere, which has always been a good sign (as long as you can catch some to fish with)for all species. To heck w/ the screwy weather, I think we're getting ready for a great fall run, but I've been accused of being dogmatic.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

i started catching pups with regularity at the lesner months ago. using a little different bait tho- crab. i havent been fishing for em lately, as ive been concentrating on flounder and sheepshead, but it sounds like there still in there. glad u got into em and thanks for the report.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Did the crab thing this spring but was targeting the Gray Trout. Had limited sucess with a few in the 6-8lb. range. I've still got a couple dozen in the freezer, I'll have to try to feed them to the pups next time I'm out - thanks.


----------

